# I have a sad suspicion about a certain house in my neighborhood



## Tim (Mar 23, 2009)

There is a house across the street from me in Cape Town. I found it notable that the only people I saw going and coming from there were young ladies that had a certain and always similar (worldly and immodest) attractiveness. I never thought anything of it but then I also remembered seeing a van frequenting that house that was painted to advertise a 'gentlemen's club' that exists in town. 

Today I put two and two together. I think this may be a house where the residents are dancers and 'entertainers'. I think the van may take them to and from 'work'. 

I hope I am incorrect.

My heart goes out to these girls and the people who would have them do such work. 

I mean to figure out if I am correct and now I will say a prayer against this activity every time I pass the house. But I think there are dangers involved in sticking my nose into such business. 

Could I witness or otherwise seek to engage some of these folks in conversation if I see them entering or exiting this property? What might I need to keep in mind if I have such an opportunity?

EDIT: If any of the mods think it better that this be in a member's only forum, please do move it. I am unsure. But I also think it may be of some benefit to the greater internet audience.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 23, 2009)

Tim, we I'll be praying for you and for those young women involved.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 23, 2009)

Ouch! Be careful! I agree that there is danger in sticking your nose in that business. Danger for your spiritual and physical well-being!
Can you move?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 23, 2009)

Eh, knock on the door, bring them some lasagna, and invite them to church. Leave a box of Bibles and Reformed books on their doorstep. Think I'm kidding? I'm not. You'd be surprised....


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't go near the house.

Send a woman to knock at their door with lasagna. 

Keep your distance.

It's like the ring...... you see the problems it has caused, you know not to handle it, but as soon as you get close enough to it, you'll be strangely drawn to it and end up changing your name to Gollum.


----------



## Montanablue (Mar 23, 2009)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Don't go near the house.
> 
> Send a woman to knock at their door with lasagna.
> 
> ...



Good advice. If the police have the same suspicions as you, you could find yourself under suspicion. I would echo Lady Flynt's advice of reaching out though. You never know what God will use to change someone's heart.


----------



## Tim (Mar 23, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Tim, we I'll be praying for you and for those young women involved.



Thanks.



he beholds said:


> Ouch! Be careful! I agree that there is danger in sticking your nose in that business. Danger for your spiritual and physical well-being!
> Can you move?



I don't think this is something where I need to move. But I am wondering about the dangers of _engaging_ someone in conversation, asking questions, etc.



LadyFlynt said:


> Eh, knock on the door, bring them some lasagna, and invite them to church. Leave a box of Bibles and Reformed books on their doorstep. Think I'm kidding? I'm not. You'd be surprised....



Knock on the door? This is South Africa! You can't see anyone's front door! You see a big gate and a tall fence and thick brambles and barbed wire and....

But I get the principle of what you are saying. Any ideas for my kind of neighborhood? In my area, you would pretty well have to see someone exiting the vehicle and entering their gate to be able to approach. Which does happen. 

But really, I must not get ahead of myself. I need to know for sure what I am up against.


----------



## Zenas (Mar 23, 2009)

All answers to life can be found in the LoTR trilogy.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 23, 2009)

Call the police! Sounds like illegal activity.


----------



## BJClark (Mar 23, 2009)

Tim,

Is this the only place you encounter these women? 

Could you pray for and encourage folks in your church to do a door to door type outreach in your neighborhood specifically, where they invite people to come visit your church? (I just read your post on the houses in your area being gated..maybe there is another way to do the same)..

Not just going to this house specifically, but all the houses in your neighborhood, while also going to this house, leaving information about your church, the service times and soforth?? 

If suspensions are correct, and even if only one woman is saved out of such a lifestyle what a Glory to God that would be..


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 23, 2009)

Tim said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Tim, we I'll be praying for you and for those young women involved.
> ...



Sorry, I didn't realise you meant Cape Town, South Africa. I'm pretty clueless on that one. The principle is the same though. Find a way to, even through another, reach out in a non-aggressive manner


----------



## Tim (Mar 23, 2009)

BJClark said:


> Tim,
> 
> Is this the only place you encounter these women?



Yes. I just see them coming and going from time to time. 

Thanks for your comments, everyone. I am going to ask around - see what I can find out. I'll look a little more carefully as well. I'll also bring this up to my Bible study group. The church I attend is not in the area, but there are still things that can be done.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, just be careful!

I agree that God would be glorified by the repentance of these women.
I know that faith comes through the hearing of the word. 
Yet, I still say be careful! You don't want to be seduced, arrested, or killed, any of which I could see happening if one gets involved in stopping a lucrative business.


----------



## BJClark (Mar 23, 2009)

Tim;




> The church I attend is not in the area, but there are still things that can be done.



How many of your neighbors do you know, with everyone living in gated homes?
it sounds like a very lonely place..I could not fathom living in a place like that..

Would it be at all possible you could have a dinner at your home, inviting both members of your church and some of your neighbors??


----------



## TimV (Mar 23, 2009)

Prostitution was decriminalized in SA about 10 years ago, so the police won't do anything unless it's a zoning violation, and they've got so much else on their plates that they won't do anything.

If you talk to their pimps, they will just say that those are nice, Reformed Christian girls. I can't imagine you will ever be able to tell them anything they've not already heard.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 23, 2009)

Tim L., I don't know and maybe others don't either...Why are you in SA? I know you are in school, but what brought you there for school?
I'd just PM you, but I bet others are curious! Are you originally a Canadian? You look American


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Sven (Mar 23, 2009)

Tim, 

If what I've heard from those who are in South Africa is correct, that house is probably not the only house in your neighborhood that houses prostitutes. However, you shouldn't be only thinking about those who are in that type of "work." Probably a good percentage of houses in your area are homes to unbelievers. Don't just single out those who engage in indecent activity. Pray for the conversion of all peoples. Think about how you can be a witness to all unbelievers in your neighborhood.


----------



## BJClark (Mar 23, 2009)

he beholds;



> Are you originally a Canadian? You look American



Okay, I'm curious, just what does an "American" look like???


----------



## he beholds (Mar 23, 2009)

BJClark said:


> he beholds;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just like Tim!


----------



## Tripel (Mar 23, 2009)

I like Bobbi's idea about inviting them over to your home along with others. I think the best way to minister to people like that is with hospitality, not beating them over the head with rebuke and call for repentance.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 23, 2009)

BJClark said:


> he beholds;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I want to know


----------



## Idelette (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Tim,

I actually did some short term mission work in South Africa this past summer (in Jo'burg) and I'm pretty familiar with those type of homes with gates and barbed wire and immoral things going on in various homes. I will certainly be praying for you in this situation...that God would give you wisdom and opportunities (if it is His will) and I'll be praying for your safety as well! 

Personally, I wouldn't approach the house....I witnessed a lot of severe persecution and hatred for the believers in Jo'burg. But, I would probably leave some Bibles near the entrance of house/gate and any church info. to your local church. If you happened to talk to any of the ladies or anyone else outside of the home.....I would do it with another believer and not by yourself...and I'd probably invite them over.....show them some hospitality......and try to share the gospel with them and invite them to your church. But I wouldn't do it in the streets...and I wouldn't approach the house. If you do bring it up to your Bible study, or Church...perhaps they can do some sort of outreach in your neighborhood. 

As a word of encouragement....I found people in SA to be more willing to listen to the gospel than people in the states....we talked to many people in Jo'burg that were high on drugs or drunk, and prostitutes when we met them....and the Lord was pleased to bring some of them to repentance! It may certainly be that the Lord has you there for a reason! I often thought of Isaiah 55 when I was there!


----------



## Tim (Mar 24, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Tim L., I don't know and maybe others don't either...Why are you in SA? I know you are in school, but what brought you there for school?
> I'd just PM you, but I bet others are curious! Are you originally a Canadian? You look American



I am a Canadian (born and bred) living in South Africa while I earn my doctorate at the University of Cape Town (sport science). The church mentioned in my signature (CRPC) is the Reformed Presbyterian church in my home town in Canada. That is where my parents and two of my brothers still live. Those two brothers are members at that church, which gives me great joy. After I graduate, I intend to look for a faculty position at an American university.

Interestingly, I do think Canadians generally look different than Americans. I have noticed this.

-----Added 3/24/2009 at 04:23:16 EST-----



Sven said:


> Tim,
> 
> If what I've heard from those who are in South Africa is correct, that house is probably not the only house in your neighborhood that houses prostitutes. However, you shouldn't be only thinking about those who are in that type of "work." Probably a good percentage of houses in your area are homes to unbelievers. Don't just single out those who engage in indecent activity. Pray for the conversion of all peoples. Think about how you can be a witness to all unbelievers in your neighborhood.



Thanks for the reminder to consider all peoples. Unbelievers are unbelievers - I agree. 



In His Grip said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> I actually did some short term mission work in South Africa this past summer (in Jo'burg) and I'm pretty familiar with those type of homes with gates and barbed wire and immoral things going on in various homes. I will certainly be praying for you in this situation...that God would give you wisdom and opportunities (if it is His will) and I'll be praying for your safety as well!
> 
> ...



Thanks for your comments and encouragement, and for telling us of your experiences in Johannesburg.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 24, 2009)

I would not invite them over to your house only because of the circumstances. I would think that it would be wiser to invite them to your church under the safety net of other believers.


----------



## BJClark (Mar 24, 2009)

Tim,

In thinking of an invitation to your home, even then there needs to be some type of caution and care..in that IF they are in such a business, you would not want a neighborhood get together type event to be mistaken for a few hours of 'work' for them.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 24, 2009)

They could be slaves too. Just one more thing to be cautious about.


----------



## Tripel (Mar 24, 2009)

sjonee said:


> I would not invite them over to your house only because of the circumstances. I would think that it would be wiser to invite them to your church under the safety net of other believers.



You are more likely to get a positive response to an invitation to your home, I would think. And you don't have to invite them only; invite other neighbors and/or friends from church. 

If we are going to err on one side, I'd rather err on the side of hospitality. People may look at you with raised eyebrows for opening your home to such people, but there are worse things than raising eyebrows.


----------

